# Head Light Problem 2002 Altima



## iSHoN (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Guys,
I just bought a used 2002 altima. i cant get the head lights to turn on, the only way i'm getting around at night is with my high beams. does anyone have an idea how to fix this problem? another thing i am looking for is for some kind of online manual to get more answers.
Thanks


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

iSHoN said:


> Hey Guys,
> I just bought a used 2002 altima. i cant get the head lights to turn on, the only way i'm getting around at night is with my high beams. does anyone have an idea how to fix this problem? another thing i am looking for is for some kind of online manual to get more answers.
> Thanks


If your highs are working, than your bulbs are bad, replace them. Just so you know, there is a Nissan bulletin on the headlights which involves inspecting the headlight assembly and adding a grounding clip. If the damage is severe, replacing the entire headlight assembly.


----------

